# Karten material



## Herebur (9. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte meine Angmar Map schon so ziemlich ganz aufgedeckt und wollte mal fragen an wen ich die weitergeben kann oder ob überhaupt interesse besteht


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

Also wenn deine Karte vollständiger ist als die vorhandene, schick die doch bitte an crowley@buffed.de, dann binde ich die ein. Mach dazu am besten einen Screenshot in hochstmöglicher Auflösung und achte darauf, dass du oben links bei "Filter" alles ausgeblendet hast.


----------

